# Steam Keys zu Verschenken



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir das Weihnachts-Überraschungspaket von Square Enix gekauft und kann aber mit 3 der 4 Games nichts anfangen (da bereits vorhanden). Verschenke daher 3 Steam-Keys für folgende Spiele:

Tomb Raider
Hitman: Blood Money
Just Cause 2

Übliches Prinzip: Wer zuerst kommt....


Update: Alle 3 sind weg.


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich über Just Cause 2 freuen wenns noch da ist 

edit:
Vielen Dank


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich würd dir Tomb Raider abnehmen


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Key. 

Nun komm ich endlich mal dazu, die neue Lara in Aktion zu erleben.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2013)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Dezember 2013)

HItman Blood Money würde ich nehmen (ist ja auch sonst nix mehr da^^)


----------



## MichaelG (20. Dezember 2013)

No Problem.


----------

